# 2nd IVF success??



## jappygirl76

Hello everyone,

So here I am again, this is our 2nd IVF cycle. My protocol had been changed slightly and we have been using acupuncture this go around. Lots more PMA, total 100% support from my while family. Just started the simulation meds today, and I just know it is going to work this time. 
I was hoping to get some success stories from those of you who got your BFP after 2nd IVF. I would really love to hear from you. Please?!?


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi jappygirl-I'm not a success story as I'm currently down regging for ivf no2-hoping to start stimming this week-scan tomorrow. I posted something similar to this while back, quite few people responded with positive stories. If you go onto the ivf success thread there are quite few on there. Also, I've been following some of the new ivf threads abs couple of peeps got bfp's on 2nd go. Lastly my good friend got her bfp on 2nd ivf with unexplained (like me). What's your diagnosis? When was your last cycle? Did your last cycle go ok? Mine was a bit up and down but transferred 2 good quality embies on day 2 but bfn. I'm having higher dose of menopur this time hoping for few more eggs to play with! Would be interested in seeing others posts who have been lucky 2nd time and keeping in touch x


----------



## jappygirl76

Thank you kittykat82 for the reply. My husband and I are also in the unexplained infertility category as well. We did out last IVF cycle back in June 2011. Our RE said that we had a good response last time and he really didn't want to change put protocol too much. I decided to take a more proactive approach, this time by incorporating acupuncture. We have already seen an improvement in or antral follicle count. It had more than doubled. So, I am feeling very positive about this time, and just all around more relaxed. I will take your advice and take a look at the IVF success stories thread. Thank you and I sending you lots of babydust!!! I would love to know how this cycle goes for you and if you need anyone to chat with, I will be here.


----------



## MoBaby

Hi! I did acupuncture with my 2nd IVF and I did get a BFP, but sadly ended at 7wks. Now we are on hold for round 3 (have to wait a few months due to the d&c). My RE did not change my cycle the 2nd round because I responded well round 1 (BFN), but I felt a little understimulated in the beginning with my estradiol running low. But in the end, we retrieved 16 eggs so it was good. We have not had any frosties left over so round 3 is fresh or us. AF came just 6 days after ET on your first? Was it due to low progesterone? Sorry it wasn't successful but hopefully your RE got a lot of useful info from that round and can taylor the cycle a little better. Oh I wanted to add my antral follicle count for round one was 16, we ended up getting 20 eggs with 17 mature and the 2nd antral was 24 but only retrieved 16 eggs, 12 mature. I think the difference in round 2 was not waiting before starting 2nd round and being oversuppressed. Good Luck!


----------



## jappygirl76

Hi Mobaby,

Getting a bfp on your 2nd cycle, is encouraging, but I am so sorry for your loss. They are not sure why af came only 6 days after transfer. I was on progesterone suppositories, so nobody had a good explanation for it. My RE increased my Follistim this cycle, and kept the menopur the same. 
We have self funded these two cycles through a multi cycle program so we paid for two fresh and two FET, but we didn't get any to freeze last time, this might be our last cycle.


----------



## MoBaby

We have self funded everything also! And this third cycle will be our last for at least a year if its not successful because after this we are officially broke. We chose a clinic that did not do a multicycle program because the success rate was a little higher (6%) and the ease of getting in and seeing the nurses and getting appts with the RE. 
Maybe you need more progesterone this cycle? I have read some doing a combo of the shots and vaginal ones. I wish you luck with the cycle you are in! We are out until at least May or so due to the D&C... whos knows when my normal period will start up again. RE said it takes 4-6 weeks for HCG to go to zero then you get a period. So I dont think I will even have a period until April! Hopefully sooner than that since I was only 7 weeks. We are hoping May I get to start BC again... DH is out over the summer and he has to take multiple days off to try and leave frozen samples and for the EC and ET but since he is a teacher they frown upon him being out so much so if we can complete the next cycle before August it would be awesome. We sent the tissue away to try to figure out why the miscarriage and if its normal he said he may test me for other reasons why the first didnt take and then a miscarriage (hopefully it is just some fluke I MC and not something wrong that would keep up from having our own child. I can deal with DH being broken, but if its both of us we will be devastated!).


----------



## KittyCat82

I'll definately keep in touch. I'm much more relaxed this time and made some real lifestyle changes inc leaving a stessful job (not just for ivf). I did acupuncture before but didn't really help so im not this time but I am having hypnotherapy/counselling which I've had for while. Good luck ladies x


----------



## mrssunshine78

i'm a second full cycle sucess (well so far so good, but still nervous) we too are unexplained, but i have a slightly raised fsh and reduced amh. I did get a bfp my first cycle so not exactly the same as you, but i had a much better response with my second full cycle, i too had acupuncture and felt like that really helped me i felt so much more chilled out, so much so that the nurses at the clinic even noticed!!

good luck to all of you


----------



## KittyCat82

Start stimming tomorrow jappy so not far behind you. I'm on 300 ml menopur this time x


----------



## jappygirl76

mrssunshine78 said:


> i'm a second full cycle sucess (well so far so good, but still nervous) we too are unexplained, but i have a slightly raised fsh and reduced amh. I did get a bfp my first cycle so not exactly the same as you, but i had a much better response with my second full cycle, i too had acupuncture and felt like that really helped me i felt so much more chilled out, so much so that the nurses at the clinic even noticed!!
> 
> good luck to all of you

OMG, mrssunshine78, you have really boosted my PMA, and I feel very good about this cycle.

Just kind of an overall good feeling, it is hard to explain.

Best wishes and praying you have a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs::kiss:


----------



## jappygirl76

KittyCat82 said:


> Start stimming tomorrow jappy so not far behind you. I'm on 300 ml menopur this time x

Great we should be IVF buddies :happydance::happydance:

Are you going to be taking any other meds? How often do you take the menopur and is it 300ml each time?

I am currently taking 75ml Menopur twice a day, 75ml Follistim in the morning, 150ml Follistim at night, and 5ml Lupron at night. My belly is already bruising in some areas, but I am using ice before each injection now.

I am actually scheduled for my first monitoring appointment tomorrow, so we will see how things are progressing.

How many days of stimming do you usually have?

I think mine is about 8 days approximately. So, today is day 3.


----------



## KittyCat82

I'm doing 300ml menopur and 0.5 buserelin (which I have been on for 3 weeks) all taken in morning. Scan next tues to see how getting on. Last time I stimmed for 12 days so will see. 

Apart from the acu, are you doing anything else/different? X


----------



## jappygirl76

I am exercising nothing crazy, but about 15 min cardio, and a little strength training. Total of about 40 min 3 times a week. Also, I drink a tea with done Chinese herbs one a day.

How about you, anything different?


----------



## KittyCat82

I'm just doing what I did before really and been doing for a few weeks so no alcohol, caffeine trying to be v healthy diet (I'm veggie so pretty healthy) lots of protein, water, vitamins etc. Will avoid excercise now except dog walking and just rest and sleep lots! Having the hypno too. Tbh I'm not sure what difference these all make but it's good to feel like you are trying your best I suppose! I just hope we get some more eggs this time. Only had around 6-7 last time and then on EC day, they could only access one ovary as my bowel got in way (just bad luck apparently) but they got 3 eggs and all fertilised which is good and 2 good quality put bk on day 2 like I said before.

How many did you get last time? X


----------



## KittyCat82

Sorry just seen your sig which answers my question! X


----------



## jappygirl76

Last time we retrieved 10 eggs, 8 fertilized, 6 made it to day 5, only 2 made it toblast and they transferred both. None made it to freeze. We really are hoping to get some to freeze this time.


----------



## KittyCat82

We are just hoping to get some to blast-if we get over 5 they will try and get them to blast apparently. I'm particularly keen as I understand that some things don't show up till day 5 and being unexplained that would be good to see. 

Did your Dr give any reason why it may have failed or just bad luck? X


----------



## jappygirl76

My RE didn't really have a reason got why it didn't work last time, but I actually was doing a little bit of research and I think maybe my lining just was thick enough. I say that because I had just some mild spotting at the beginning of my stimulation last time, but I am having a full blown AF this time which they said was a good thing because that means that the Lupron did not cause my lining to thin out


----------



## KittyCat82

Thats good then-we didnt get any reason really either-just a bit disappointed with the response. First jab this morning so on we go! x


----------



## jappygirl76

Oh kittykat welcome to the life of a pin cushion, lol. I am actually at the Dr office right now for my monitoring appointment. Day 4 of stims, let's see what kind of progress we are making, wish me luck!


----------



## KittyCat82

Well I have been downregginh for over 3 weeks so my legs are already quite bruised! How did you get on today hun? X


----------



## jappygirl76

Wow, how its your stimming going?

My scan showed that I had 14 follicles. 8 on one side and 6 on the other. My E2 level was 388, which is up from the 58 the day before af arrived. I have another appt tomorrow, where we are going to discuss pre op instructions. My husband and I found a support group for infertility on or area, and they meet tonight. So, it might be nice to actually meet some people who are on or same situation, or atleast know how we feel.


----------



## KittyCat82

Wow that all sounds great. Keep us posted. Stimming going ok thanks but I'm getting a bit worried-as I'm doing 4 vials of menopur and by the time I'm doing all the mixing (even tho I'm being v careful) I think I seem to be losing some liquid...I know it's normal to lose a bit but it's worrying me x


----------



## jappygirl76

Don't worry, as long add your are getting close to 1cc of the mixture out of each vial, you should be good to go. Besides we are just doing the best we can, and I think that when they prescribe the needs tip us they know that there nerds to be a little room for error, :))


----------



## KittyCat82

Yeah-I remember asking them last time and they said not to worry. I have 4 vials this time (last time was 2) and although I check that there is no liquid in the actual vial, it seems to go down in the syringe! I think maybe its when trying to get the air out of the syringe too...I think today was really only the first time I thought it looked low, so will just be extra careful tomorrow!

Good luck for your pre op talk today. Is 14 follicles more than you had last time ( I know you had 8 eggs but you sometimes get empty follicles dont you) x


----------



## jappygirl76

So the results for today, are that they are 12 follicles, maturing nicely. E2 level is 809. RE has decided to reduce my follistim at night to 75. I have to go back again on Saturday 2/25 for another day of monitoring. Hopefully I will be closer to triggering at that point.

How are you doing, how are you feeling?


----------



## KittyCat82

That's great-12 is a really good number-you must be pleased. Do you know roughly when EC will be? I'm ok-feeling a lot of twinges but it could be wind haha! Just super tired. Just want Tuesday to roll round to see how they are getting on-keep having panic moments that I won't get a good response or even worse than last time... Generally I'm ok tho, had hypno yesterday which made me feel much better. How are you feeling? Any side effects? What day transfer are you hoping to have? Are you taking much time off work? X


----------



## jappygirl76

Im hoping for EC on Monday or Tuesday. I am actually not working right now, so that is one less tying to stress about. It is different this time. Iam so nauseous, I hate this feeling, but it is all worth it


----------



## Arimas

I wish you both success the second time around, I will be stalking both of you since my second ivf is around May. :coffee: 

take care


----------



## jappygirl76

So here are the results for today:
Still have 12 follies, E2 level is 1683.

I have another appt on Monday and hopefully we will be ready to trigger on Tuesday and ER on Thursday.

KittyKat how are you doing, how if the stimming going??


----------



## KittyCat82

That's great-all starts to happen fast now doesn't it? I'm ok-day 6 and just but worried that not having that many twinges/ don't feel too bloated...just want to have my scan now to see what's going on so can't wait till tues-worried I'm not responding great again...x


----------



## jappygirl76

Do you know what your E2 level is?? Don't worry, I am sure you are doing fine. It is still early in the stim stage.


----------



## KittyCat82

No will find out tomorrow. Only have first scan then-last time I had them every 2 days do quite different with this clinic. Have had some sharp shooting pains and feel bit bloated now. Joking aside, I can suffer from IBS so I don't know if it's a bit of that sometimes! Are you having general anaesthetic for your egg collection? x


----------



## jappygirl76

Well I am back in the Dr office for another round of bw and us. Should jabber more info about the results this afternoon. 
Hi Kittykat, yes they use general anesthetic for the collection. I really hope they tell newer to trigger tomorrow or I am going to have to order more meds, that would suck!!!


----------



## KittyCat82

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## jappygirl76

Oh yeah, I just got the call from my Dr office. My E2 is 3272, and I am doing my trigger shot tonight at 1030pm. EC is scheduled for Wednesday 2/29 leap day,:happydance::happydance:

My sister is talking me that is really good luck because that day only happens every for years. :happydance:


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi Jappy-thats great-how many follicles do you have? I am sure that its gonna bring you some luck! I had first stimming scan today-day 8-nurse said there were 7 good sized follicles and a few smaller-this isnt that good right? Last time I was scanned every 2 days and had E2 levels taken so cant remenmber exactly where I was at this stage. I was hoping with an increase in the meds I would respond better...nurse said an average was 8-10 so this was fine and no need to increase meds (I am on 300 units menopur this time)-I dont think I'll be triggering till the weekend but not sure how many more could develop now? Just scared I'll have a repeat of last time....x


----------



## jappygirl76

Kittykat you're only on day 7 of stims. And 7 follies is not bad at all. Good quality is the most important thing not quantity. Do you know what your estrogen level was? as long as that is increasing as well, then you are doing just fine. Try not to worry, I know that is easier said than done, but you really are doing good. 
They said lasttime that I had about 12 follies, so hopefully that is actually the amount of eggies they get during the retrieval. We really need to get some to freeze this go around. One thing I did ask yesterday was about my lining. she said it was measuring at about 10.6. I asked if that was copious and she said that they like to see it between 8 and 10, so I really think the acupuncture is helping. I have another appt tonight for acupuncture, with the retrieval tomorrow. If things go as I hope we should be doing the transfer on Monday, that would put us 5 days out.


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi Jappy-how did EC go?

Had second scan today and still only 7 follies of a decent size(if that) there are smaller ones but not sure any will catch up....

Feel disappointed-I dont understand why I dont respond when I am fairly young (29) amh is ok and they doubled the drug dosage this time? I also feel more bloated than last time so its bit strange.

They want to do EC on Monday so trigger tomorrow night. I just wanted to get 5 as they will onlytake them to blast if they get this many but I guess it looks unlikely now.

Hope you have a good weekend x


----------



## jappygirl76

Hi kittykat,

Or EC went pretty well. They got 13 eggs, 9 were mature and 8 fertilized conventionally without icsi. I am waiting for a call from the embryologist this afternoon to let us know if we are going to have a3 or 5 day transfer.

You had your 7 day scan, and you had 5 follies, that is still early. I didn't trigger until day 10, and they said that they saw 12 follies and the day of retrieval there were 16 but only 13 had eggs, the other 3 were just filled with fluid.
What is your doc telling you??


----------



## KittyCat82

I'm on day 11 today and my scan was earlier. I trigger tomorrow with EC on Monday so they have 2-3 more days to grow a bit. She said I have about 6-7 decent size and lots smaller-she was bit vague to be honest! Just want to get 5...

You must be over the moon with that number-are you pushing for 5 day transfer? Will you have 2 put back? X


----------



## jappygirl76

Ok so like you said you dull have a few more days for the follies too grow. Grow follies!!!
I am hoping for a 5 day transfer, and hopefully they will transfer at least 2 and I am really keeping my fingers crossed that we get some that can freeze. I am praying a lot!!


----------

